# Sticky  Welcome to the Hydroponics / Aquaponics Forum



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the new Hydroponics / Aquaponics Forum
For all that are interested and knowledgable on how to grow foods (plant or aquatic) in water.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Wonderful! Thank you for setting up the forum!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I expect to be educated, so I know we have knowledgable old members and a few of the new members are interested in these topics also.

Welcome everyone.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wonderful!!! :nanner:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Great.... I have suggested having this forum several times over past few years .... and now we have it. Searching the entire site for this information is no fun.

thanks to whoever for making this happen


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Now I can learn and ask questions about a subject I have been trying to get advice on for a couple of months.

Thanks


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

wonderful! hope to learn a lot!!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have no information to add, but intend on reading everything


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm glad to see this here. I have been working with a small system in the house. It's just a 30 gal fish tank (tropical pet kind of fish) with 2 grow beds. I have "house plants" in one side and tried lettuce and radish in the other. They didn't make it despite starting out wonderful. Since then, I've got a test kit and keep the water more stable. I think my main problem is lighting. I am using regular florescent bulbs. I hope to switch this fall and try to grow some more lettuce. 
Mint is the best thing I've grown food wise. 
Perhaps next spring I'll move to an outside setup.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just noticed this the other day!
I think its a wonderful addition to the board here.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for this Forum! :clap: This is my newest "can I do something like this ???" adventure(starting with a gro light and aquarium inside). I hope someone in a too-cold-for tilapia climate posts about Aquaponics!


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to see people posting some photos of their set ups! I am just trying to get started in Aquaponics. I have a 90gal fish tank I am going to turn into a aquaponics set up. My husband is going to weld me a frame to go above the tank to support a grow tank. I am slowly collecting all the bits and pieces, once I have it all ready to go I will start posting photos of my set up.


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

First thing I have to do is learn the difference between hydra and aqua....
I know what I wanna do, just don't know if its feasible...


----------



## Kevo704nc (Apr 8, 2015)

Aquaponics is definitely a route I want to take. Ive been researching the subject for the last few years. I love looking a other peoples set ups.


----------



## andrea_paulato (Oct 16, 2020)

I want to learn more about aquaponic


----------



## HomeDeskCT (Oct 22, 2020)

GrandMa Dynna T. .... Me too. I'm buying a lot near Holbrook AZ. Was planning to put up a greenhouse for the winter to start with (add aquapoincs fish later). Perhaps with a stove heater. And the zoning dept says I need to hook up electricity and plumbing before I can move on the lot even in an RV. then I have 30 days to either build my house or don't live there. The costs of aquaponics sure can run up.


----------

